# Anybody in the Atlanta Are know any Support Groups?



## panickypanda (Jul 9, 2013)

I live in Jonesboro, Georgia, it's near Atlanta. Anyboby here knows or attends a SG for anxiety/depression?


----------



## JennWitch (Oct 14, 2012)

On meetup.com there's a support group for people with social anxiety. It's SORTA a support group. They try to meetup once a month and get people together to try to overcome their social anxiety in social situations.


----------

